# Google Pixel 3 vs 3a



## dirtyferret (Oct 16, 2019)

My original pixel XL is starting to go on me.  My GPS gets flaky when driving, my keyboard appears and disappears when texting, web pages get flaky when I'm reading them. 

I like the Pixel XL and does the job for me but it seems I need a replacement.  Right now I'm looking at the Pixel 3 or 3a.  Pixel 3a seems to have everything I need but IP68 water and dust resistance.  It also has a slightly slower SoC and no wireless charging (doubt I would use this).  Anyone have any experience with either phone?  Is the pixel 3 worth the extra $100 over the 3a?

I only use my phone to read web sites, text, make calls, GPS, and take occasional pics of the kids.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 16, 2019)

You better run if you're going to get a 3, as they're all sold out here and Google has been dumping the prices.
My SO got a Pixel 3 recently and apart from a few weird Google quirks, like you can't remove the search bar, no headphone jack and obviously no memory card slot, she's quite happy with it and she got it for a steal on Amazon, although it was an Australian model... 

May I suggest also looking at Nokia? They've been solid when it comes to software updates and their phones are often quite affordable. Not sure what models are offered in the US though.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You better run if you're going to get a 3, as they're all sold out here and Google has been dumping the prices.
> My SO got a Pixel 3 recently and apart from a few weird Google quirks, like you can't remove the search bar, no headphone jack and obviously no memory card slot, she's quite happy with it and she got it for a steal on Amazon, although it was an Australian model...
> 
> May I suggest also looking at Nokia? They've been solid when it comes to software updates and their phones are often quite affordable. Not sure what models are offered in the US though.



Thanks for the info, I use google fi and get great service where I live and work so I don't see me switching carriers anytime soon hence sticking to google and Motorola phones.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 16, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Thanks for the info, I use google fi and get great service where I live and work so I don't see me switching carriers anytime soon hence sticking to google and Motorola phones.


Fair enough, it was a piece of information that was missing so...

This might be relevant.








						Google Pixel 4, Pixel 3 or Pixel 3A: Should you upgrade?
					

Every Pixel compared




					www.theverge.com


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Fair enough, it was a piece of information that was missing so...
> 
> This might be relevant.
> 
> ...



I did read this the other night, I think I will go with the 3a (can always return it) because the longer batter life and 3.5 jack are more meaningful to me then the better selfie camera, faster processor that I may never utilize, wireless charging, and IP rating (the only thing I would care about)









						Google Pixel 3a vs. Pixel 3: Which should you buy?
					

With the Pixel 3a, Google is bringing the same great camera from the Pixel 3 to the mid-range series. And that makes the device a whole lot interesting.




					www.androidcentral.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Gsmarena have the specs


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 16, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I did read this the other night, I think I will go with the 3a (can always return it) because the longer batter life and 3.5 jack are more meaningful to me then the better selfie camera, faster processor that I may never utilize, wireless charging, and IP rating (the only thing I would care about)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just keep in mind the 3a doesn't have USB 3.0 if that matters.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2019)

Price an option? They just announced the Pixel 4 and 4XL yesterday which is set to officially release next week. Is that an option for you?


----------



## Static~Charge (Oct 16, 2019)

FYI - Last week, I got a Pixel 3 for $399:









						New, unlocked Google Pixel 3: $400 (save 50%)
					

You were smart to wait a year, because Google's fab flagship is now half off.




					www.cnet.com
				




I don't know if the promo code is still valid, but it's worth a check.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 16, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Price an option? They just announced the Pixel 4 and 4XL yesterday which is set to officially release next week. Is that an option for you?


I don't see anything in the pixel 4 (very nice phone) that is worth double the price of the 3a for me personally



Static~Charge said:


> FYI - Last week, I got a Pixel 3 for $399:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can get a renewed one on amazon for $349 (sold by amazon renew)



			Amazon.com
		


interesting article comparing the phones








						Google slashed the price of its premium flagship Pixel 3 smartphones down to $500, but I'd still recommend you buy the $400 mid-range Pixel 3a instead
					

The premium Pixel 3 phones are now only $100 more than the mid-range Pixel 3a phones, but you're not getting that much more for the extra $100.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 16, 2019)

I have the 3 and have no issues with it.  The headphone jack was an issue until I realized cables suck and bluetooth is dandy.  I was holding out for the 3a but I really wanted it for the IP68 to take out on the boat.  That said, I don't take my P3 out on the boat because I paid $550 for it and I don't want to damage it out on the boat. 

Overall, I think either would be fine but if the IP68 is critical, you only have one choice.


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been using a Pixel 3 for a few months and am pretty happy with it. No issues, no extra bloatware and the big plus for me is no bluetooth issues.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I don't see anything in the pixel 4 (very nice phone) that is worth double the price of the 3a for me personally


Im sure you did the googling on it but for those that are too lazy or dont know:

Pixel 3/a vs Pixel 4


Spoiler



*What you get with Pixel 4*

A second 16MP camera with a telephoto lens
Google’s seemingly speedy Face Unlock
90Hz “Smooth Display” with Ambient EQ automatic color temperature
Built-in Soli radar sensor for air gestures in apps
“Pixel Neural Core” for faster Google Assistant and real-time audio transcription
Slightly faster processor
2GB of additional memory
Dual exposure controls for the camera
Slightly wider f/1.7 aperture on main camera (vs. f/1.8)
Slightly larger screen on the standard Pixel 4 (5.7 inch vs. 5.5 inch)
Larger battery on the Pixel 4 XL (3700mAh vs. 3430mAh)
New “limited edition” orange color option
The new no-notch design with prominent metal band and camera square
*What’s the same*

Google’s excellent 12-megapixel camera (assuming nothing’s changed) with Night Sight
Screen size on the XL (6.3 inches)
HDR support
64 and 128GB storage options
Dual stereo speakers
18W fast charging
Wireless charging
Water resistance
Squeezable sides to summon the Google Assistant
Android 10
4G LTE support on all major US carriers
*What you lose*

Fingerprint reader
Unlimited Google Photos uploads at original quality
The second portrait selfie camera
A tiny bit of space in your pocket (both phones are a tenth of an inch taller and slightly thicker)
Both phones are half an ounce heavier
The ability to brag that you only need a single camera instead of a square
The notched screen on the Pixel 3 XL


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2019)

I just upgraded from the pixelXL  to a 4xl today (pre order)
I want waterproofing, but didnt like the notch and 4GB of ram at the prices for a launch 3XL so i waited

Seems like a lot of happy pixel owners here


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Seems like a lot of happy pixel owners here


Ill never own another phone. I love samsung, but I hate that I cant uninstall any bloatware without rooting the phone. I also hate how long it takes to get updates. All phones should just be stock android like pixels are.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 17, 2019)

Mussels said:


> I just upgraded from the pixelXL  to a 4xl today (pre order)
> I want waterproofing, but didnt like the notch and 4GB of ram at the prices for a launch 3XL so i waited
> 
> Seems like a lot of happy pixel owners here



How do you like the size difference.  I played around the the 3 and 3a at Verizon.  I found the 3a to be plenty fast couldn't tell the difference between the two screens playing video or looking at news articles.  The major difference to me is going from the 16:9 screen of the XL to the 18.9 screen of the 3 and 3a that looks stretched in lenght and narrow in width.  The 3axl and 3xl just look like phablets needing two hands.  I found the original XL to be just right in size.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 21, 2019)

So after playing around with the Pixel 3's and 3a's side by side at the local verizon (I knew brick and mortar stores are good for something) I could not see any difference in their screens or speed in posting youtube videos or loading up web pages.  I purchased both the pixel 3a and pixel 3a XL and played around with each over the weekend.  I liked the pixel 3a, I could live with it but coming from the pixel XL the Pixel 3a XL is the way I went.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 21, 2019)

Im considering the 3 now for the sole fact that I dont want to lose the option to upload pics at original quality for free. I already pay for 200GB and I dont want to pay for more than that. Im using about 150GB already just with using google drive.

On second thought, I dont want the 3 just because of that ugly ass notch.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2019)

Thinking about the 3a myself, just because of 3.5mm jack. The OG Pixel is ok, but the battery has seen better days, and I dunno do I have the skills to replace it.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 27, 2019)

Was facing the same choice as you, grabbed the Pixel 3 when it was the same price as the 3a. Did play with a 3a in store, but honestly, didn't like the feel of the 3a, battery on the 3 is fantastic compared to my Pixel XL. Comes with a USB C to 3.5mm adapter. Basic Pixel 3 doesn't have the notch, only the XL. Despite what I believe is a similar screen size between the PIxel 3 and Pixel XL, physically is smaller. Honestly glad I did the 3 over the 3a.


----------

